# Where to buy appliances?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We'll need to buy some appliances for our place here in Guanajuato (washing machine right now - later fridge, stove). Does anyone have any suggestions of places?
I know a lot of you live in the Chapala area but maybe you can recommend a chain that exists here as well. There isn't much here in Guanajutao but I understand that the appliance stores in Leon will deliver to Gto. 
Any advice?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Look for the following:
Tio Sam
Chedraui
Sam's Club
Soriana
Mega (Comercial Mexicana)
Walmart

Also, look for places that sell and service used appliances. We have one here, which gives a one year guarantee and the prices are about 50% of new. We've used them and are happy with the products and service.


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

I would try Costco if you have one nearby...or Wal Mart


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We bought ours in Queretaro. We had choice of Costco or Viana. We chose the latter as prices close and they would deliver the hour distance to our place. Could well be that you would need to go to Leon but also that store would deliver the hour or so to Guanajuato.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks all,

It looks like our options in Leon are:

Chedraui
Soriana
Walmart
Costco

and Mega (Comercial Mexicana) here in Guanajuato

Costco.mx says that we need a comprobante de domocilio for a membership but our apartment has all utilities included in the rent so we have no cuenta de luz, gas, tel etc. 
I'm trying to get an answer from them as to whether there is something else we can use.

Once again, thank you all for the help...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Try showing them a copy of your rental contract, rental receipts, etc. Otherwise, go to city hall with those documents and get a letter establishing your residency.
We have Costco and Sam's memberships and don't remember having to show anything more than a driver's license, etc.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm surprised as all they wanted at Costco in Queretaro was my driver's license.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again folks,

I emailed Costco Mex. and they said driver's license or IFE or some kind of photo ID and we're good to go.

Previously, I was reading the web site under "requisitios para membresía" and that's where I read about the comprobante. It appears it's not necessary.


----------

